# New Cichlids.



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

I have two new Cichlids. I think they are of the same breed, Maybe. Can any one sex them for me. The one that I believe is the male has brighter markings on him and egg markings on the anal fin. The one that I think is a female has one small spot on the anal fin and is not as colorfull as the other. They both have a yellow upper fin.
I found the two at wallmart and just had to have them.
smark~


----------



## cichwitit (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't see the stripes on the male are you sure it is a cichlid?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

looks like a pair to me..first pic..male on right..female on left.they are mbuna from lake malawi.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes they are cichlids and yes they are mbuna most probably orange or red top zebra as a common name for the set you have. And yep they look like they should be a pair BUT most mouth brooders do better in trios or or quads ... small groups of a male and a few females to help spread out aggression.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like a pair to me and i suck at naming, listen to the two above me


----------

